
Google chooses artwork for Mountain View self-driving cars - frewsxcv
http://www.google.com/selfdrivingcar/paint/mountain-view/
======
trhway
for me, the Google car looks much better on pictures then when i see these
cars on the road. In real life it looks like a monstrous blob, a phone booth
on wheels, nowhere close to cute or whatever impression they target. Again,
obviously it is a matter of personal taste. May be it is a forward thinking
design that is going to change how the cars designed in the future...

------
kibwen
Anyone notice that the Google logo on the cars is a bit outdated? :P

